# Marlin Guide Gun 1895G 45-70 ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............Ben looking at these for a while ! I viewed a 15 minute video on this rifle by Hickok45 on Youtube and was impressed with his comments . This rifle looks like it would work just as well as a self defense weapon as well as hunting . It offers great knock down power for anything a body might choose to shoot . It'll never be banned because the clip holds too many rounds and it's made in America . Last price I checked was $582.79 . All comments are appreciated . , fordy


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Marlin lever actions are great guns. Check on ammo availability for it in your area. I load for 30-30 and 357 mag so my marlins are well fed.

Check the marlinowners forum http://www.marlinowners.com/forum/out. A bunch of great people with a lot of helpful information.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the SBL as one of my Bear defense rifles*, I think it would drop any thing you're shooting at in North America. In a word a great near range rifle. *imho for most people and Bears, bear spray is the best choice.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

They are great rifles, the earliest ones were ported, avoid these, the ports do reduce recoil but they make the rifle almost unshootable due to the back blast from the port. To me it was much worse than the recoil, almost like getting hit in the forehead with a 2x4 everytime you shot it. If you can find one of the JM (pre-Remington) guns that is unported, you have a sweet rifle that is a dream to carry, plenty accurate, and more than powerful enough for anything you would need to shoot at close range. The new ones are good rifles as well but the early "remlins" were hit or miss so look one of those over closely before buying.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The only Marlin rifles I am familiar with are my .22 Model 60 semi auto and the .45 and .357/38 spl lever action 1894s that I acquired to have rifles chambered to some of my side arm calibers.

I like Marlin rifles and if my 30-06 and .223 had been available to me as Marlins when I acquired them, I would have happily purchased Marlin brand.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

The 45-70 is a very respectable piece of ordinance. However, regrettably, the Marlin isn't - any longer. The Remington managers have destroyed it, and it will be a long time before they claw their way back. Better to do a LOT of research on alternatives, and a LOT of looking for pre-Remington models.

Note also that there's a special kind of .308 cartridge with performance up around other .308 cartridges, made with LeveRevolution bullets for use in lever guns.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am actually starting to hear they have improved quality in the Remlins in the last year 

If you want it and have the $ it's a fine rifle 

if you cast and load it is a really fine rifle 

although not to many things in the lower 48 need more than a well loaded 30-30 inside 100 yards especialy south of big bear country


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am actually starting to hear they have improved quality in the Remlins in the last year
> 
> If you want it and have the $ it's a fine rifle
> 
> ...


 
...........Wonder what would happen if a shooter was to hit a 200 lb. man with a bullet proof vest at 100 yards with a 400 grain slug ? Even , IF the vest wasn't penetrated I'll bet the impact would disable the man for quite a while . , fordy


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Mebbe, and mebbe not. Look at the mess they've just made with the R51 pistol.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

fordy said:


> ...........Wonder what would happen if a shooter was to hit a 200 lb. man with a bullet proof vest at 100 yards with a 400 grain slug ? Even , IF the vest wasn't penetrated I'll bet the impact would disable the man for quite a while . , fordy


you would be right there with a 3 inch 1 oz 12 ga slug knocking on the door of 3000fpe

a 405 gr 45 cal bullet at 1800fps is 2950fpe that would be a fairly stout load for modern 45-70 rifles only that is the section of the loading manual i pulled that load from


the impact from even a handgun makes people think twice , i have a friend that got shot while working with the police on undercover drug buys he had a vest on and it was only a 32 that he was shot with but he said it hurt lots 

remember a 16 oz hammer swung fast it at 120 mph that is 176 fps carries 482fpe


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

If you plan on using cast lead bullets, make sure you get Ballard rifling (no microgroove).


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine has 9 bear to date.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

citxmech said:


> If you plan on using cast lead bullets, make sure you get Ballard rifling (no microgroove).



cast lead in micro groove works but you need a little larger bullet so on a 30-30 a .310 or .311 works best


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I just got the 21'st century's version of the guide gun, the 450 Bushmaster. Have it on a standard AR15 reciever with a collapseable stock and 3X9 scope. Shoots a .45 caliber 300 grain hollowpoint at about 1900 fps. Shoulder is sore after a single 5 shot group, though I wouldn't notice while hunting. Got it to deal with the feral pigs tearing up my property.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> cast lead in micro groove works but you need a little larger bullet so on a 30-30 a .310 or .311 works best


Proper sizing will help, as does keeping the velocity in check and/or the hardness up. But if buying a new gun, why not just get Ballard cut rifling and bypass any potential drama? 

My understanding is that there is no real demonstrated advantage to Microgroove and that it was more of a cost-cutting measure anyway. 

http://www.leverguns.com/articles/fryxell/microgrove-barrels.htm


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I agree with the post above. The 45-70 is one of the best large calibers made. There are not many cartridges made today that will still, not only be viable, but be among the top performers in its category in 100 years, which is what the 45-70 has done. I would also suggest looking somewhere like Gunbroker or one of the other auction sites and find a jm stamped non-ported version. Join Marlinowners and you will have access to there "for sale" boards and they come up for sale on there. I think I saw one there just last week. I have most of the Marlin leverguns made and of all of my rifles the 45-70 is my go to gun for most occasions. 16" barrel, large lever, slimmed forearm, skinner sights and cast lead. It is a hard combination to beat. I sold my first real GG, still wish I had kept it, so now I am building one from a 20" barrel model. Unless you are in a hurry, I would hold out for a jm stamped one if at all possible.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

MichaelK! said:


> I just got the 21'st century's version of the guide gun, the 450 Bushmaster. Have it on a standard AR15 reciever with a collapseable stock and 3X9 scope. Shoots a .45 caliber 300 grain hollowpoint at about 1900 fps. Shoulder is sore after a single 5 shot group, though I wouldn't notice while hunting. Got it to deal with the feral pigs tearing up my property.



now that's a AR i could get into , how is it to find brass 

I went looking and Hodgden doesn't have any loads yet it could be very interesting


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Pete if you like the idea of the 450 BM, look up the 458 SOCOM.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> how is it to find brass


MidwayUSA sells brass, and loaded ammunition. I bought 120 rounds of Remington when it was on sale for 25$ a box. Am saving all the brass for reloading. Want to make my own swaged jacketed bullets for it out of spent .45ACP brass. You can also make 450B brass out of Winchester .284 brass, trimming off the shoulders.



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I went looking and Hodgden doesn't have any loads yet it could be very interesting


The New Hornady manual has published data for the 450B. Best powders for 250-300 grain bullets appear to be H110 and Litl Gun.



Muleman said:


> Pete if you like the idea of the 450 BM, look up the 458 SOCOM.


I think if you already have an .45ACP/.45Colt/.454 Casul, the 450 Bushmaster makes sense. If you already have a .45-70, I think the .458 SOCOM makes sense. If you have both a Casul, and a Marlin, you just have to get both.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

The good thing with all the calibers we do not need to have a reason to have them (for the time being anyway) no need to PROVE a need, just get it cause you like it. I have rifles and pistols chambered ion various calibers that I have never even fired, but I was convinced I needed it at the time. Heck, I still think I need them all! When ever I feel like I have been wasting to much money and not saving enough, I buy a firearm. A man needs to plan for his financial future. Quality firearms never lose value.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............Gun broker has a nice Marlin 45-70 FM(I'm still unclear what FM stands for?) , slightly used for 750 ! I've got to get a new set of tires for my 5'ver so I'll just have to wait until I've taken care of the 'have to's . , fordy


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Love mine. Mine is an older (1979) version but great guns. It is the gun I take when we go bear/hog hunting and with the right loads things just tend to fall over. Most 45-70 loads are down loaded because there are still a lot of black power guns around that can't handle modern powders. Check out the loads by Buffalo Bore and HSM bear loads only for modern guns. Whole different 45-70...


----------

